# CAAD 9 - Replacement Fork



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I will soon be building up a CAAD9 frame (58) that came with an Ultra fork. It appears from Cannondale Geometry Chart it lists the fork rake as 4.5 (cm)

I was considering either an Edge 2.0 fork or a 3T Funda Pro that I only find available in 43mm (vice 45).

Does anyone think this would be a bad idea or that I should reconsider? After viewing some of the CAAD 9 pics, it looks like several other CAAD 9 owners have used a 3T.

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm replaced my Slice Ultra with a 3T.

I can't tell the 2mm offset difference. What I can tell is my ride got smoother and the steering response better. I saved somewhere around 200 grams.


----------



## shimagnolo (Jun 24, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> I'm replaced my Slice Ultra with a 3T.
> 
> I can't tell the 2mm offset difference. What I can tell is my ride got smoother and the steering response better. I saved somewhere around 200 grams.


agree..aside from significant weight savings..aesthetics wise, i think 3Ts matches well with the overall look of the CAAD..


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

AvantDale:

Thanks for your response. Like shimagnolo, I think the 3Ts fork looks great and it's good to know that the ride improved as well.

I may have to get myself one. 

Dave


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Try finding the full carbon Slice Si fork. It was hand-weaved and made by TIME for Cannondale from 1999-2004. Mine weighed 297g cut and is VERY stiff with perfect rake and stable steering response...even at 45mph:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been reading on here for months about the 45 mm rake. I have 3 caad 9's and every single one of them has a sticker on the steer tube that clearly says 43 mm. So I am confused. I can't believe I'm the only one here.
I also got the 3T fork for my race bike and it is night and day diff. SMOOTH!!! You'll love it. 
Go to PBK and use a discount code.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Where is the sticker indicated 43mm rake? I'm not an engineer and I won't mess with the bike setup beside there must be a reason why Cannondale road bike all use 45mm rake setup.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Supposedly the 43mm rake should make the geometry more stable. Atleast dynamically, when you account for hands on the bars and stem lengths it may be different. I exchanged a few emails with a True Temper rep. saying just that. By going with less rake to 43mm opposed to the 45 you will be increasing the "trail" which should make the bike more stable. 

I was actually arguing the opposite as I recall having an old Specialized bike that was way nervous until I switched to a fork that appeared to have more rake (an Easton fork). There may be a difference in the stability dynamically (what the chassis experiences) and naturally (what the rider feels at the handlebars). Plus, if you have ever had a bike with a pushed in fork at the front, I recall them being rather nervous to ride. 

....... a little confused myself!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

If you pull the fork out there is a sticker on the steerer tube that has two boxes, 45 next to one box and 43 next to the other. All three of mine have a check in the 43 box. I can't believe they goofed at the factory only on my three bikes. Other people pulling out there forks have had to see the same thing. I just figured the forks were marked correctly its their geo chart that is wrong. Again I'm shocked nobody else has ever mentioned this.
I'll try to post a pic of the sticker.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

kneejerk said:


> Supposedly the 43mm rake should make the geometry more stable. Atleast dynamically, when you account for hands on the bars and stem lengths it may be different. I exchanged a few emails with a True Temper rep. saying just that. By going with less rake to 43mm opposed to the 45 you will be increasing the "trail" which should make the bike more stable.
> 
> I was actually arguing the opposite as I recall having an old Specialized bike that was way nervous until I switched to a fork that appeared to have more rake (an Easton fork). There may be a difference in the stability dynamically (what the chassis experiences) and naturally (what the rider feels at the handlebars). Plus, if you have ever had a bike with a pushed in fork at the front, I recall them being rather nervous to ride.
> 
> ....... a little confused myself!


Appreciated the reply but don't you think the engineers at Cannondale could figured this out by now? And why the pro team Liguigas team did not apply this to their bikes?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

if you fit a rod into the bottom and centered in the fork steerer extending down to the hub dropout, you could measure the actual rake


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe Starnut can shed some light on this. I'm sure he has seen this sticker on the forks at his shop. Like I said all three of mine clearly say "offset 43". I'm really curious.
I tried to post a pick but it keeps telling me "upload failed.":mad2:


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

T K said:


> If you pull the fork out there is a sticker on the steerer tube that has two boxes, 45 next to one box and 43 next to the other. All three of mine have a check in the 43 box. I can't believe they goofed at the factory only on my three bikes. Other people pulling out there forks have had to see the same thing. I just figured the forks were marked correctly its their geo chart that is wrong. Again I'm shocked nobody else has ever mentioned this.
> I'll try to post a pic of the sticker.


TK, I hear ya'! My first CAAD9 came w/the stock Ultra fork. We pulled it and I paid a few bucks more for the Premium, which my LBS had in stock. When we pulled the Ultra, it was marked '43'. My LBS called C'dale and was told something along the lines of 'it must be a mistake'. The Premium we replaced it with either wasn't marked, or was marked '45' (I don't remember). Anyway, I thought I was the only one. My new team CAAD9 came w/the Easton EC90 SL, which has a 43mm rake. I haven't put tons of miles on the bike yet but can tell you I feel no appreciable differences, other than the Easton is a lot lighter. I'm looking forward to seeing how it handles in a technical crit but I expect it to be solid.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So I'm looking at some Litespeed frameset pictures the other day and funny thing, I see the exact same sticker on the fork steerer. In fact, other than the Litespeed fork being straight legged, it looked identical to the slice fork. Hmmmm.....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I just looked at my Ultra fork...its also has a "43" stamped on it.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

T K said:


> If you pull the fork out there is a sticker on the steerer tube that has two boxes, 45 next to one box and 43 next to the other. All three of mine have a check in the 43 box. I can't believe they goofed at the factory only on my three bikes. Other people pulling out there forks have had to see the same thing. I just figured the forks were marked correctly its their geo chart that is wrong. Again I'm shocked nobody else has ever mentioned this.
> I'll try to post a pic of the sticker.


I had my Caad9 54cm fork out yesterday and it is checked in the 43mm box aswell. Geo. chart says it should have 45mm rake fork. I imagine those 2mm difference could make a noticeable (to me) difference in front end stability.


----------

